# Looking at a 40 mercury



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Never seen a 1996, must be an older style. I've also never seen the 4-cylinder 40 blocks before either?

I just bought a 1999 40 3 cyl 2-stroke for $2k

All of the hell's bay's with merc 40's on them you see are the 3cyl 1999-2005 2-stroke models.

The 3 cyl I have experience with is an excellent motor, classic 2-stroke bulletproofness.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe, and admittedly I could be remembering incorrectly, that the 40hp 4-cylinder is the same block as the 50hp of those same years. So, they are reportedly very good motors, but the downside is that they're heavy as the 50hp without the horsepower. ;D


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

ok well i thought all 40 hp were detuned 50s? i know the evinrude had a 40, 48, 50, 55 all on the same block. The internet says it weighs 177lbs. Is that heavy?

this is a year newer. Isn't it a 4 cyl?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoV6AIj2tJ0

so it would probably be worth $1500 in good condition?



here is another motor that looks the same but the one I was looking at has a tiller
http://www.skifflife.com/293832/eddies-skiffaroo-everybody-needs-a-saltwater-sweetheart/

I have always liked the evinrudes, never had a mercury engine ever...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a '92 4 cylinder classic 40hp merc. Mine has not been run in a few year and needs service. These 4 cyl mercs are said to run much smoother than the 3 cyl that replaced them.  They are a bit quieter to but still growl just right. As I recall, the block for the 40 was different than the 50. This was the main reason it was discontinued. Merc wanted to economize their line up by using the same block for the 40, 50 and 60. This was done better with the 3 cyl than with the 4. Thus died the superior 4 cyl merc. Value engineered into oblivion! Well, to call it superior might be a stretch...but since I own one, I gotta be a cheerleader.

Mine:









http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1310954999/255


----------

